# Lobelia Cardinalis



## rusty1760 (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have this plant or have you grown it before, if so, how did you do, was it a decent plant for a planted tank? and any idea which variety you had. I am looking for a very green, fairly large leaf plant to offset my red tiger lotus and barclaya longifolia, I have tried various amazon swords but they just grow too big too fast to be any good. I have a 46 gal with 2 x 96 watt 6700K cfl supplemented with some 10w Chinese LEDs and I dose EI with CO2


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Here's some that was growing in my tank a while ago. It will look different depending lights and co2.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Medium light and co2... Ferts were close EI levels









Pretty easy to propagate.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Haha, the LC in my picture is from you pejerrey 

Great plants and member!


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

IME the larger version can tolorate a wide variety of conditions, while the dwarf form is a little picky and requires co2 ferts and medium light.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

rusty1760 said:


> Does anyone have this plant or have you grown it before, if so, how did you do, was it a decent plant for a planted tank? and any idea which variety you had. I am looking for a very green, fairly large leaf plant to offset my red tiger lotus and barclaya longifolia, I have tried various amazon swords but they just grow too big too fast to be any good. I have a 46 gal with 2 x 96 watt 6700K cfl supplemented with some 10w Chinese LEDs and I dose EI with CO2


 
its a good plant, slow growing. I have had the same couple stems for going on three years now. Of course they get trimmed every once in a while and the tops replanted, but its a nice plant.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> Haha, the LC in my picture is from you pejerrey
> 
> Great plants and member!


Oh! I'm glad it's growing well!


----------

